# ASUS VG278H Wie Treiber installieren?



## ineedtechnique (25. Januar 2013)

Hi,

richte gerade meinen neuen Rechner ein.
Der einzige Treiber der mir noch fehlt ist der des o.g. Asus Monitors.

Wenn ich die Treiber CD rein mache und auf Setup klicke will er einen nvidia treiber runterladen.
Der müsste doch nur für die (nvidia) Graka sein oder? Und ich hab ja ne amd^^

Weiß einer was zu tun ist oder hat der nvidia Treiber doch nix mit der Graka zu tun sonder ist einfach zwingend notwendig??

Danke schonmal für Antworten


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. Januar 2013)

Monitor Treiber musst du im Gerätemanager installieren.
Gerätemanager -> Monitor -> Eigenschaften (beim angezeigten Gerät)


----------



## ineedtechnique (25. Januar 2013)

Bisher wird der Monitor nur als "PnP Monitor (standard)" erkannt. 

Und ja, ich würde auch "per Hand" den Treiber installieren.
Aber ich habe wie gesagt keinen Treiber für den Monitor, da auf der Treiber CD nur ein Handbuch und der nvidia Graka Teriber ist. Auf der Asus Seite gibts unter Treiber ebenfalls nur den!

Irgendeine Ahnung was zu tun ist?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mal auf die Asus Seite geschaut, für den Monitor gibt es keinen speziellen Treiber.
Hast du irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Standard Treiber, kannst du die Auflösung nicht auf maximal einstellen (was er laut Hersteller im Stande ist), oder sonst irgend welche Probleme ?
Wenn Nein, spricht nichts dagegen ihn zu verwenden.


----------



## ineedtechnique (25. Januar 2013)

Nein, Probleme gibt es an sich nicht. Habe jetzt mal geschaut, sowohl unter "Anzeige" als auch unter ATI Catalyst Control Center wird er erkannt. Das war mir davor nicht bewusst, denn ich dachte, er wird generell nicht erkannt.
Hätte es zwar der Ordnung halber trotzdem gern, dass er unter dem Geräre Manager erkennt wird *g* - aber das wird wohl nix und da keine Probleme da sind ist das auch nicht so schlimm.

Danke für deine Antwort / Zeit


----------

